# Northern VA reptile expo Saturday Feb. 16th



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I will be vending at the northern va reptile expo in manassas va on feb 16th, the show starts at 9am and ends at 3pm. I will have frogs, pre made setups, assortment of broms and fruit fly cultures. But there will be a number of other vendors there with all different kind of reptiles and maxpet will be there with all your supplies, tanks and feeder insects. Any questions you can PM me or contact me at 443-310-2374. Show address: prince William county fairgrounds
Manassas, va 20108
Available frogs: azureus, leucs, western bakhuis, bakhuis, red galacts, matechos, highland bronze auratus, blue/black auratus, giant orange, yellow backs, green sips, patricias, brazilian yellow heads, Santa isabels, alanis, 1.2 zarayunga, banded imitators, chazutas, Iquitos, probable pair of patricias, and 6 leucs a year older or older. 
I'm also open to trades or to buy your froglets and proven or probable pairs. Just let me know what you have. Hope to see you there. Thanks,James


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

5 mins away, I will try to make it by and check it out. Good to see there is actually some dart action there. dartsami used to vend there, not sure if he still does. Too many damn tarantulas last time I went... nasty little critters


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm usually the only frog vendor there


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

I will drop in and say hi. 


-B


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

If anyone is coming to the show and has any exo terras of any size and like to get rid of them for a good price or trade for frogs I'd like to have them. I don't care if they are dirty or top is busted as long as the glass isn't cracked then I'm fine with it. Please let me know or just bring them. Thanks


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone definitely making the trip to the show this Saturday?


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I will also be letting go of 4 vanzolinis aswell for 80 a piece


----------

